# Two Bridges Hazard - Colorado River



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

At current flows most boats are not able to pass under the driveway bridge at Two Bridges, which is located 4 miles downstream from State Bridge River Access. There is an alternate take-out located on river right immediately before the driveway bridge. 

Be prepared to move quickly, don't loiter around, and do not block the driveway bridge accessing private land on river left.

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-471-6776


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Do we have any pictures of this takeout, or the driveway bridge? GPS coords? Assuming not, are there any other features or landmarks before the driveway bridge that would warn me that we're getting close? Thanks


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Highly recommend scouting this take out at high water, as does the blm, since the bridge could decapitate you. 

After going through a braided section of river, redish sand stone walls on river left get closer to the water.

This is a set of two bridges, the first bridge is the railroads, and has plenty of space to pass under, imediately after passing under is the private take out on river right, that we may use when the second bridge is impasable. The second bridge is the one that is the issue.

It is not that hard to drive to two bridges river access and check it out ,your first time, and worth it at high water, when going just a little to far could suck a lot.

Upper colorado has the big water feel right now, sounds like yarmony and needles eye are worth a scout if you run them, I have not run them quit this high, so not sure on the scouts, river right is train tracks, don't know if they allow us on tracks to scout or not.

Have fun, be safe!


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

I'll go to the takeout. You had me at decapitated. It's been awhile since I've been down there. Will you pass along some directions for me? Thanks again!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Well said - the spot is four miles downstream from State Bridge, and is easily viewed from the Two Bridges River Access Site, just north of Bond. There is a large red sandstone cliff on river left just before the bridge.

I've also attached a link below to the new Upper Colorado River Recreation Guide. This is a new map that was a collaborative effort between Eagle County Open Space and BLM.

you may need to scroll down after opening, I did. I've also attached a photo of the bridge and the alternate take out, just upstream.

http://www.eaglecounty.us/OpenSpace/Documents/Upper_Colorado_River_Guide/


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

tsprunk said:


> Well said - the spot is four miles downstream from State Bridge, and is easily viewed from the Two Bridges River Access Site, just north of Bond. There is a large red sandstone cliff on river left just before the bridge.
> 
> I've also attached a link below to the new Upper Colorado River Recreation Guide. This is a new map that was a collaborative effort between Eagle County Open Space and BLM.
> 
> ...


Fantastic! Thanks very-very much for the solid intel. Looks like a good sized take out.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Yep, glad to do it.
If coming from hwy 40, turn left on hwy 9 in kremmling, south a couple miles into road work, turn right on county rd. 1( trough road), follow to end at hwy 131, take a right, several miles north on 131 is the new two bridges river access. It is a small sighn and easy to miss.

If coming over vail pass, take a right off of I-70 at wolcot onto hwy 131, continue north past trough road and state bridge, several miles up 131 on left is the boat ramp, you go through bond before you reach it.

If continuing past two bridges and catamount creek, there are several major hazards, especialy at high water. The rapid just down stream of catamount is getting preaty big, I run it down the tongue,big holes each side of large wave train, burns rodeo hole is similar, Rail road bridge in pinball I hug left bank leading in to it, Could flip or wrap big time on bridge, Set of two bridges after jack flats has MAJOR flip, wrap, potential followed by long swim through rapids, I was smashing bushes with back of my boat this week against right shore line. Nasty place at high water, mine field of bridge suports from two bridges.
Everything except rapid after catamount are scoutable from colorado river road( left off 131 past two bridges ramp) Should scout all these places right now.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

well, much of the beach area is underwater now. I was there yesterday and saw one paddle raft go under the bridge. The fishing boats and other boats with high seats were taking out above the bridge.

Take a look from Two Bridges River Access. 

Of course, another option is to put in at Two Bridges and float to Catamount, which is a lovely nine mile trip with no hazards and a few Class IIs.

Print out the River Recreation Guide and take it with!

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space 
970-471-6776


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

So we ended up scoping out the situation at Two Bridges and opted to put in there and float down to Catamount...I'm assuming. I never saw any signs for "Catamount". We took out just below a vehicle bridge in swift current, river left which was about 10 road miles down stream from Two Bridges. Excellent family float, no issues.


----------



## PoppyOscar (Jul 8, 2012)

how long did it take from two bridges to catamount?


----------



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

PoppyOscar said:


> how long did it take from two bridges to catamount?


Three hours with a 30 min lunch stop. We were flying. I was surprised how fast we got down there but we were pushing forward on the oars. We didn't want to burnout the family, so errored on the side of short vs. too long. Good float, but I'm still not clear if that takeout was Catamount. It must have been. Some folks went past. Where were they going? How much further? Donno...


----------



## basinrafter (May 12, 2009)

finripple said:


> Three hours with a 30 min lunch stop. We were flying. I was surprised how fast we got down there but we were pushing forward on the oars. We didn't want to burnout the family, so errored on the side of short vs. too long. Good float, but I'm still not clear if that takeout was Catamount. It must have been. Some folks went past. Where were they going? How much further? Donno...


Your description of the takeout sounds exactly like Catamount.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, you took out at Catamount. If you pass Catamount you enter a lovely stretch of river that is away from the road for about five miles. There are a couple of class IIs and a couple of railroad bridges, but no hazards. Eagle County Open Space has purchased a cabin back there and is in the process of developing and implementing a reservation system. It has no electricity, no toilet, just a small cabin with a roof, firepit, and a great front porch.


After the river and road meet up again, there is a primitive take out on river right - right near the railroad tressle in "downtown Burns". 


I'd recommend you print out the new Upper Colorado River Recreation Guide (link below). This was a joint effort between the BLM and Eagle County Open Space and has all the current info on this fantastic stretch of river that receives very little use.


http://www.eaglecounty.us/OpenSpace/Documents/Upper_Colorado_River_Guide/



Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-471-6776


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Spencer's Cabin - soon to be available for rent:

Stay tuned!


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Like!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Double like! That will be a sweet cabin! Will it be available sometime this summer?

Thanks!


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes, we are currently working to set up the reservation system. Other improvements are in the works - getting it painted, installing a safer campfire ring, cleaning out old junk, delivering a cord of firewood. I hope to have it up and running by mid July.

Access is from the river only, no road access. Look carefully at the photo taken from up on the ridge, you can see the cabin in the center/lower left.

Here are a few more pics:

Toby Sprunk
Eagle County Open Space
970-471-6776


----------



## swedgen (Mar 29, 2011)

I was there Saturday evening and make it under with a few inches to spare. I have a AAA flip seat on my frame that I flipped forward and went for it. I also do not have a small boat its a 16' Hyside XT with 22" tubes. We started at Pumphouse around 12 or 1 and went past Catamount to the waterfall camp. Made it before dark. I even had to stop and put 5 bales of hay on the raft and feed some horses that are trapped on an island. Good flows and hell of a day. We took out at the pinball boat ramp.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

PoppyOscar said:


> how long did it take from two bridges to catamount?


We did it two sats ago in about 2.5 hours with 20-30 min beer/snack break. We had raft and two paddle boards. Could have done it faster but slowed down some because of raft. River was at 6300, so I am sure its faster now.


----------



## SteamboatBORN (Sep 22, 2012)

swedgen said:


> I was there Saturday evening and make it under with a few inches to spare. I have a AAA flip seat on my frame that I flipped forward and went for it. I also do not have a small boat its a 16' Hyside XT with 22" tubes. We started at Pumphouse around 12 or 1 and went past Catamount to the waterfall camp. Made it before dark. I even had to stop and put 5 bales of hay on the raft and feed some horses that are trapped on an island. Good flows and hell of a day. We took out at the pinball boat ramp.


Where are the horses stuck? That's wild and great way to feed them in a situation with high water.


----------



## melted_ice (Feb 4, 2009)

tsprunk said:


> Yes, we are currently working to set up the reservation system. Other improvements are in the works - getting it painted, installing a safer campfire ring, cleaning out old junk, delivering a cord of firewood. I hope to have it up and running by mid July.
> 
> I wouldn't mind being first  and thanks again for all the effort you've put into this stretch of river. It is certainly is more appealing with all the new access points/facilities.


----------



## tsprunk (Feb 27, 2007)

Most welcome, of course. Thanks for the nice words!


----------

